# Cyclist headbutts pedestrian.



## Cycleops (10 Sep 2019)

A truly shocking scene in london when a cyclist clipped a pedestrian who was crossing the road and then attacks him leaving him badly injured;


View: https://youtu.be/yH1PbV6IpOA


Police are trying to trace the attacker.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Sep 2019)

And a bit farther down the page also in London today a car driver does a runner after hitting a cyclist and the public had to lift the car up so they could pull the cyclist out, welcome to broken Britain


----------



## DSK (10 Sep 2019)

That looks like the lights were red, as the black car was stopped and there were others crossing also, making me think the cyclist flew through a red light.

Its sad to see these sort of incidents but, sadly, they are common place in our daily lives. Common sense, a bit of consideration for others is generally lost on people in this day and age.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (10 Sep 2019)

Hope he's caught and prosecuted soon, that was plain thuggery.

(Oh, and before anyone suggests it, he doesn't give cyclists a bad name.)


----------



## sleuthey (10 Sep 2019)

It's hard to see which way the green light is pointing but on the basis that other cars had stopped I'd say the pedestrian had right of way. I'm a pro helmet person but I'm glad the cyclist wasn't wearing one as he will be easier to identify


----------



## slowmotion (10 Sep 2019)

It doesn't make a blind bit of difference if the lights were on red or green. The cyclist ran into the pedestrian when he was well over half of the road, and then assaults him. There's absolutely no excuse. He's a thug.


----------



## Beebo (10 Sep 2019)

It won’t be the first time he has done that. You have to be an experienced street fighter to pull off an unprovoked head butt


----------



## Chris S (10 Sep 2019)

You can actually see his face, anybody who knows him will recognize him.

Most of the damage seems to come from the shove, the headbutt was mainly a distraction technique


----------



## vickster (10 Sep 2019)

It was on the lunchtime London news. They said he went through a red light, and headbutted the bloke who needed stitches,

What an utter daffodil


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Sep 2019)

Blimey, nine posts in and no one has said it was the pedestrian's fault


----------



## Globalti (10 Sep 2019)

Similar happened to us at the hands of a cyclist in Twickenham, who changed lanes, gave us a punishment pass and swore at us. No wonder the public hates cyclists.


----------



## uphillstruggler (10 Sep 2019)

if you take the words cyclist and pedestrian out of the sentence, it is still assault and totally uncalled for. its road rage whatever vehicle is involved.

I hope they catch the guy


----------



## al78 (10 Sep 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Blimey, nine posts in and no one has said it was the pedestrian's fault



Why is that so surprising. People on here are programmed to say pedestrian is right, anyone else is wrong based on the poor-wee-vulnerable-road-user-can't-possibly-be-wrong everyone else should look out for me because I can't be bothered to use a bit of mental effort to employ some spatial awareness attitude . Not so long ago a smart-phone-dumb-user paying no attention (as is normal) stepped out into the road in front of a cyclist and got hit, the cyclist was successfully sued for a large sum of money, I wouldn't be surprised if everyone on here was having orgasms condemming the cyclist and sucking up to the pedestrian, a victory for carelessness with externalised costs.


----------



## Nibor (10 Sep 2019)

sleuthey said:


> It's hard to see which way the green light is pointing but on the basis that other cars had stopped I'd say the pedestrian had right of way. I'm a pro helmet person but I'm glad the cyclist wasn't wearing one as he will be easier to identify


Pedestrians always have the right of way until proven otherwise.


----------



## RoadRider400 (10 Sep 2019)

Sickening. But really that man would be a tosser with or without a bike.

Surely as its in London the police can track CCTV back/forward to work out either his place of work or the area he lives?

This needs sharing on as many different forums as possible, so hopefully he will hand himself in.


----------



## fossyant (10 Sep 2019)

Hopefully he gets caught. Shocking behaviour


----------



## Spoked Wheels (10 Sep 2019)

Cycleops said:


> A truly shocking scene in london when a cyclist clipped a pedestrian who was crossing the road and then attacks him leaving him badly injured;
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/yH1PbV6IpOA
> ...




Wow, that's shocking, I hope he's caught soon and severely punished.


----------



## DSK (10 Sep 2019)

That's because it seems clear in this case it was absolutely the cyclists fault not the 3rd party's fault or a 50/50.


----------



## vickster (10 Sep 2019)

RoadRider400 said:


> Sickening. But really that man would be a tosser with or without a bike.
> 
> Surely as its in London the police can track CCTV back/forward to work out either his place of work or the area he lives?
> 
> This needs sharing on as many different forums as possible, so hopefully he will hand himself in.


It was on the BBC London news at 1.30 and will no doubt be at 6.30 and 10.30 too (which I'm sure get substantial total viewing numbers)

PC Fisk, from the City of London Police, said: "We are asking the public to help us identify this cyclist, whose needlessly violent actions has left a member of the public with some nasty injuries.

"If anyone has any information about the man who carried out this assault, please contact us. *He is described as a white man in his 40s, around 5ft 10ins, of medium build, with short greying hair."*

Could be around 95% percent of users of this forum...


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Sep 2019)

He did run the lights.

Police hunt cyclist who headbutted pedestrian in London

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...london?CMP=Share_AndroidApp_Copy_to_clipboard


----------



## RoadRider400 (10 Sep 2019)

vickster said:


> It was on the BBC London news at 1.30 and will no doubt be at 6.30 and 10.30 too (which I'm sure get substantial total viewing numbers)



I only know about it because its on this forum, I am not really interested in entertaining the BBC slant on current affairs.

BBC and Guardian is going to be a similar audience.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (10 Sep 2019)

al78 said:


> Why is that so surprising. People on here are programmed to say pedestrian is right, anyone else is wrong based on the poor-wee-vulnerable-road-user-can't-possibly-be-wrong everyone else should look out for me because I can't be bothered to use a bit of mental effort to employ some spatial awareness attitude . Not so long ago a smart-phone-dumb-user paying no attention (as is normal) stepped out into the road in front of a cyclist and got hit, the cyclist was successfully sued for a large sum of money, I wouldn't be surprised if everyone on here was having orgasms condemming the cyclist and sucking up to the pedestrian, a victory for carelessness with externalised costs.




Nice irrelevant comparison of incidents there.


----------



## sleuthey (10 Sep 2019)

Nibor said:


> Pedestrians always have the right of way until proven otherwise.


Then we are effectively agreeing with one another


----------



## HMS_Dave (10 Sep 2019)

al78 said:


> Why is that so surprising. People on here are programmed to say pedestrian is right, anyone else is wrong based on the poor-wee-vulnerable-road-user-can't-possibly-be-wrong everyone else should look out for me because I can't be bothered to use a bit of mental effort to employ some spatial awareness attitude . Not so long ago a smart-phone-dumb-user paying no attention (as is normal) stepped out into the road in front of a cyclist and got hit, the cyclist was successfully sued for a large sum of money, I wouldn't be surprised if everyone on here was having orgasms condemming the cyclist and sucking up to the pedestrian, a victory for carelessness with externalised costs.



That argument and any sympathy for the cyclist went out of the window the moment the cyclist decided to drop the nut on the bloke as far as im concerned...


----------



## slowmotion (10 Sep 2019)

Maybe the Putney Pusher gave up jogging.


----------



## Edwardoka (10 Sep 2019)

Disgraceful behaviour. Lock him up, he's not fit to be in civilised society.

As an aside, it's nice to see utter f'witted z-list celebrities predictably using it to fuel their anti-cycling agenda.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Sep 2019)

From the videos I've seen London does seem to have more than it's fair share of aggressive idiots riding bikes and i'm not talking about 'gangstas' on BMX thingies with lowered saddles. No,i'm talking commuters trying to get to and from work asap and with a sod anyone who gets in their way attitude!


----------



## Cycleops (10 Sep 2019)

This guy looks like a delivery rider on a fixie.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Sep 2019)

Cycleops said:


> This guy looks like a delivery rider on a fixie.


Delivery people usually have more street cred bags.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Sep 2019)

I think it looks like the pedestrian "gave him the verbal's" and then continued when the bloke on the bike came back, seemed to be a lot of gesturing before the bloke headbutted him. Not condoning the bloke on the bikes action but we don't know what the 'City Worker' said to provoke the bloke into attacking him.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Sep 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I think it looks like the pedestrian "gave him the verbal's" and then continued when the bloke on the bike came back, seemed to be a lot of gesturing before the bloke headbutted him. Not condoning the bloke on the bikes action but we don't know what the 'City Worker' said to provoke the bloke into attacking him.


If that video is in real time, there was only eight seconds between the time the thug ran into the pedestrian on the road and the time he head-butted him. I would have thought most reasonable people need a lot more time for "provocation" before launching into a vicious assault. The guy's an animal.


----------



## User169 (10 Sep 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I think it looks like the pedestrian "gave him the verbal's" and then continued when the bloke on the bike came back, seemed to be a lot of gesturing before the bloke headbutted him. Not condoning the bloke on the bikes action but we don't know what the 'City Worker' said to provoke the bloke into attacking him.



What could he have said that would justify the cyclists response?


----------



## Drago (10 Sep 2019)

"I'm going to stab/shoot you", perhaps? Doubtful though. Simplest explanation is that the guy was simply a nodder.

Poor quality headbutt, and the victim was daft letting an aggressor into his fighting arc like that. 0.0 from this judge for both of them.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Sep 2019)

DP said:


> What could he have said that would justify the cyclists response?


I don't know but something obviously did wind him up.


----------



## PK99 (10 Sep 2019)

Nibor said:


> Pedestrians always have the right of way until proven otherwise.



No one has right of way. See HWC.


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2019)

PK99 said:


> No one has right of way. See HWC.


_"This is the basic list: ... When the amber light is flashing on a signal controlled pelican crossing, a driver MUST give way to any pedestrians on the crossing ( and of course when the red light shows see Highway Code *Rule 196*)"_

Also
https://www.saga.co.uk/magazine/motoring/cars/enjoying/the-rights-you-didnt-know-pedestrians-have


----------



## Nibor (10 Sep 2019)

A pedestrian will b presumed to be in the right until proved otherwise


----------



## mjr (10 Sep 2019)

RoadRider400 said:


> This needs sharing on as many different forums as possible, so hopefully he will hand himself in.


Please don't. Share some of the pics of hit and runners who killed or seriously injured people instead. They get mostly ignored because the wrongdoer is a fine upstanding motorist instead of a scum cyclist.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (10 Sep 2019)

RoadRider400 said:


> This needs sharing on as many different forums as possible, so hopefully he will hand himself in.


Why? Don't we get enough of that from people with an anti-cyclist prejudice? Of course it's bad that someone hit someone else, but meanwhile people are getting killed by poorly-driven cars and trucks, or by snipers in various wars, so surely that should worry us more?


----------



## slowmotion (10 Sep 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Why? Don't we get enough of that from people with an anti-cyclist prejudice? Of course it's bad that someone hit someone else, but meanwhile people are getting killed by poorly-driven cars and trucks, or by snipers in various wars, so surely that should worry us more?


Because it was an act of purely gratuitous aggression, that's why.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (10 Sep 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Because it was an act of purely gratuitous aggression, that's why.


So where's the calls for people to share all the other incidents I mentioned as widely as possible? Ever heard of the phrase "double standards" ?


----------



## RussellZero (10 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> _"This is the basic list: ... When the amber light is flashing on a signal controlled pelican crossing, a driver MUST give way to any pedestrians on the crossing ( and of course when the red light shows see Highway Code *Rule 196*)"_



I would have thought a driver must give way to any pedestrian regardless of what traffic lights and so on are doing, otherwise they're likely to kill them!


----------



## slowmotion (10 Sep 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> So where's the calls for people to share all the other incidents I mentioned as widely as possible? Ever heard of the phrase "double standards" ?


People get killed by drivers and by snipers. The former, thankfully, usually do it by errors of judgement, not from malignancy. Snipers kill people because they are in a war and get told what to do.
The bike rider deliberately decided, within about three seconds (when he braked hard and chucked his bike aside) to assault somebody who offended him.
That's the difference.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (10 Sep 2019)

slowmotion said:


> People get killed by drivers and by snipers. The former, thankfully, usually do it by errors of judgement, not from malignancy. Snipers kill people because they are in a war and get told what to do.
> The bike rider deliberately decided, within about three seconds (when he braked hard and chucked his bike aside) to assault somebody who offended him.
> That's the difference.


Then feel free to continue with the lynching. It's a shame you can't even see your own double standards, though. Don't bother replying, because I'm just going to put this thread on ignore, for my own mental health.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Sep 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Then feel free to continue with the lynching. It's a shame you can't even see your own double standards, though. Don't bother replying, because I'm just going to put this thread on ignore, for my own mental health.


Is that a flounce?


----------



## Phaeton (11 Sep 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Is that a flounce?


If it was it was a bit Shania


----------



## RoadRider400 (11 Sep 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Why? Don't we get enough of that from people with an anti-cyclist prejudice? Of course it's bad that someone hit someone else, but meanwhile people are getting killed by poorly-driven cars and trucks, or by snipers in various wars, so surely that should worry us more?



To quote a shamed cyclist. Its not about the bike. I would feel exactly the same if the man had been walking / in a car / driving a van etc.

You do not deal with prejudice by trying to create prejudice against other groups. You deal with prejudice by your actions out there on your bike day in day out, by:

- Not jumping red lights
- Not shouting at pedestrians for making small errors of judgement, just bite your tongue
- Thanking dog walkers who stop and move to the side on shared footpaths
- Not cycling several people abreast on busy roads
- etc and so forth

Most people dislike cyclists because they have experienced the actions of a mindless few. The better the rest of us are as cyclists and people the better our image as a whole will be. Of course there will be people that hate us no matter what, and that we can do nothing about.


----------



## Smudge (11 Sep 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I think it looks like the pedestrian "gave him the verbal's" and then continued when the bloke on the bike came back, seemed to be a lot of gesturing before the bloke headbutted him. Not condoning the bloke on the bikes action but we don't know what the 'City Worker' said to provoke the bloke into attacking him.



From watching the vid, thats what i suspect happened. Cyclists just misses pedestrian on crossing, pedestrian gobs off at cyclist for doing so, cyclist then loses his rag and assaults pedestrian.


----------



## GetFatty (11 Sep 2019)

RoadRider400 said:


> To quote a shamed cyclist. Its not about the bike. I would feel exactly the same if the man had been walking / in a car / driving a van etc.
> 
> You do not deal with prejudice by trying to create prejudice against other groups. You deal with prejudice by your actions out there on your bike day in day out, by:
> 
> ...


While I agree with quite a lot of the above I feel it's time to break out


----------



## Dommo (11 Sep 2019)

Agree with it all except :


RoadRider400 said:


> - Not shouting at pedestrians for making small errors of judgement, just bite your tongue
> - Not cycling several people abreast on busy roads



Shouting abuse at pedestrians = bad. Informing them that they have made a mistake in stepping out in front of you is not if the phone-reading muppet never even realised....

On the cycling two abreast point, I had a moronic white van driver shouting at me and hitting his horn earlier this week because I dared to maintain some slight pace to roll past another cyclist approaching a red light. The fact that we had to stop at the lights and had 30 seconds to discuss the concept didn't seem to occur to him that maybe it was all a bit pointless...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Sep 2019)

RoadRider400 said:


> Most people dislike cyclists because they have experienced the actions of a mindless few.



Is that really true, what's the evidence?


----------



## Phaeton (11 Sep 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Is that really true, what's the evidence?


Maybe it's just keyboard warriors, but choose another non cycling forum & start a thread in defence of a cyclist & see.


----------



## Rusty Nails (11 Sep 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Is that really true, what's the evidence?



You don't need evidence on a chat forum. The first person to say something is correct until proved otherwise. Them's the rules. Like a court of law it's up to the prosecution to prove guilt.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Sep 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Maybe it's just keyboard warriors, but choose another non cycling forum & start a thread in defence of a cyclist & see.



You mean like the Taxi Drivers against Pollution forum?


----------



## snorri (11 Sep 2019)

Incidents of this type are only going to become more frequent until we get autonomous bicycles.


----------



## HMS_Dave (11 Sep 2019)

snorri said:


> Incidents of this type are only going to become more frequent until we get autonomous bicycles.



Autonomous bicycles?


----------



## Phaeton (11 Sep 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> You mean like the Taxi Drivers against Pollution forum?


That's a new one on my, but even on some moderate car forums there are a few who get very upset/


snorri said:


> Incidents of this type are only going to become more frequent until we get autonomous bicycles.


No I think it's until we collectively decide that the level of Policing in this country to too low & we demand that the Politicians put more Police back on the street


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Sep 2019)

I know that road well. I use it when I go up to Old street. I’m not sure the cyclist actually did run a red light. The traffic lights along there have vehicular traffic lights ( the big ones ), pedestrian lights ( the ones with people shaped lights), and cycle lights ( little round ones, on the actual post ). It’s possible that the rider was on a green bike light, the traffic had stopped, for its red light, and the ped was crossing on a red, ped light. However, that doesn’t excuse the reaction of the bloke on the bike. ‘Sticks and stones ( and oblivious ped’s) may break my bones, but words will never hurt me’ a head butt will also break bones. He should have just ignored anything the ped said, and carried on riding.


----------



## Milkfloat (12 Sep 2019)

If you look at the video carefully you can see the crossing light for pedestrians change from green to red as the thug gets back on his bike - there is no doubt that the cyclist jumped the lights.


----------



## mjr (12 Sep 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> If you look at the video carefully you can see the crossing light for pedestrians change from green to red as the thug gets back on his bike - there is no doubt that the cyclist jumped the lights.


It's irrelevant to the reckless riding and the assault which are both still wrong no matter what lights, but some junctions do show conflicting greens - sometimes by mistake, sometimes by design.


----------



## Rusty Nails (12 Sep 2019)

Has he been found yet?


----------



## snorri (14 Sep 2019)

HMS_Dave said:


> Autonomous bicycles?


Autonomous..........Denoting or performed by a device capable of operating without direct human control.


----------



## HMS_Dave (14 Sep 2019)

snorri said:


> Autonomous..........Denoting or performed by a device capable of operating without direct human control.



I did manage to figure that bit out. However, not being in the bicycle scene for some decades, i was wondering if this was a thing!


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2019)

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LSZPNwZex9s


&

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/31/science/bikes-robot-autonomous.html


----------



## HMS_Dave (15 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LSZPNwZex9s
> 
> 
> &
> ...




Nice, only available on 1st April


----------



## snorri (15 Sep 2019)

HMS_Dave said:


> I did manage to figure that bit out. However, not being in the bicycle scene for some decades, i was wondering if this was a thing!


I was going to say it's not a thing yet but who knows what the future holds, but that was before Classic posted and proved me wrong.


----------

